# Nvidia 8800 GT Fan super noise!

## rek2

I bought a new Dell XPS 720 is awesome.. but I decided to remove windows XP and install gentoo of course.

everything works for now but when X starts the FAN goes nuts!!!

any fix for this? why is doing this?

Thanks.

----------

## marrowhk

download the NVIDIA video BIOS tools and debug from there: I put these tools on a livecd - easier to use.

1. Windozs

http://www.mvktech.net/content/view/2069/37/

2. Wine : Linux

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=54095

If you can't find the settings problem try flashing with alternative firmware (lots to choose from on the web), or try using the masked drivers.

Looks like you may have timing probs with ram and lacking a good bios

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/article.asp?CIID=90666

Also looks like you might have wiring issues by the looks of the image (similiarish to 720?)

http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/corporate/imagebank/desktops/xps_700_interior_300.jpg

----------

## rek2

Thanks! also the new driver fixed this.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Just search these forums for "nvclock". This issue has been raised several times.

----------

